# Shark Attacks



## STEVIE (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi,
   Every once in a while (including today) I read about someone being attacked by a shark. I even read last week that a beach on Singer Island was closed because of sharks in shallow water. I would like to know if there is a certain time of the year that sharks are more likely to be nearer the shore. We love to visit Florida beaches but I admit I am a nervous nilly when it comes to my kids going in the ocean because I am worried about shark attacks. Also, do more sharks appear on the Atlantic or Gulf side?  Thank you, Sue


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 4, 2010)

About this time of year every year it seems as if they're close in chasing bait fish. I think it has something to do with either migration, schooling or the temperature of the water bringing the bait fish in. I know when we were there last November one of the fishing charter captains said the mullet were running early this year and it had brought the sharks into the inlet earlier than most years. 

Most of the time it's not an issue as humans are considered food by sharks. It's when the bait fish are running and sharks are in a feeding frenzy that humans get mistaken for dinner.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 5, 2010)

I forget where these figures come from, but on average from year to year, there are about 30 shark attack deaths world wide.   About people 200 die from attacks by elephants each year, and another 2000 die from bee stings.

Now I maintain as much as I'm in the water I'm more likely to have a run in with a shark than an elephant, but it's a pretty rare occurance in the scheme of things.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 5, 2010)

For the fatal attack that happened yesterday, the kite surfer was about 1/4 mile offshore -- not exactly close to shore.

I don't remember the exact statistic, but in the US a person is several times more likely to be killed by a pig than a shark. (of course, you don't run into many pigs 1/4 mile offshore...)

Kurt


----------



## irish (Feb 5, 2010)

seems to be, off singer island fl, the sharks come in february and march. my t/s week is in march on the island so i stay by the pool.


----------



## JMSH (Feb 5, 2010)

The actual stats are 59 shark attacks last year in the world, 34 of them were in Florida. So if you are going to get attacked by a shark it more than likely will come in the state of Florida. Not sure how many elephants there are in Florida?


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 5, 2010)

There are sharks in the Gulf and in the Atlantic of all kinds. When I was a kid growing up in Florida there was a persistant myth that there were no sharks in the Gulf. All the while they were hauling in "World Record" (at the time) sized sharks from the Gulf. Bull Sharks seem to be the worst. There is speculation that it might have been young "White Sharks" that were responsible for latest attack. They will be looking at bite marks to determine. I grew up going to many Beaches in Florida and only had one Shark encounter but have seen a few.

The Life Guard that pulled the man in was very brave and a shark attack survivor himself.


----------



## jtridle (Feb 5, 2010)

We're snowbirds living in southwest FL.  Within the last week they have been reporting on tv, and showing from the air, about 300 sharks swimming off the Atlantic coast but I'm not sure where exactly in Fl they were.   The video from the air of seeing that many sharks swimming in the water was amazing.  We scuba dive but don't think i would want to do scuba in that situation.  I'm not sure how far off shore they were.  They were reporting that they were bull, hammerhead and I believe they said lemon sharks.  I'll stick with doing scuba with the Caribbean reef sharks.  That I don't mind.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 5, 2010)

More people are killed in traffic accidents than by shark attacks, yet everyone gets in their cars anyway.

It is too bad that sharks get such a bad rap.  I personally love them, but I have never been biten by one, even though I have touched a few of them and even been hit in the head by one (only its tail not its mouth), by accident of course.

Keep off the roads if you want to be safe, staying in the ocean is safer.


----------



## amanven (Feb 5, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> Most of the time it's not an issue as humans are considered food by sharks. It's when the bait fish are running and sharks are in a feeding frenzy that humans get mistaken for dinner.



Did you mean to say:
Most of the time it's not an issue as humans are NOT considered food by sharks. It's when the bait fish are running and sharks are in a feeding frenzy that humans get mistaken for dinner.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 5, 2010)

amanven said:


> Did you mean to say:
> Most of the time it's not an issue as humans are NOT considered food by sharks. It's when the bait fish are running and sharks are in a feeding frenzy that humans get mistaken for dinner.



buddy of mine flys helos for the navy out here, they fly over jax beach all the time (as well as many other beaches)...i always remember him saying that you would never...ever go in the water if you saw what he saw on a daily basis =)

youd think sharks would be munching on people by the dozens!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 6, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> buddy of mine flys helos for the navy out here, they fly over jax beach all the time (as well as many other beaches)...i always remember him saying that you would never...ever go in the water if you saw what he saw on a daily basis =)
> 
> youd think sharks would be munching on people by the dozens!



I've heard the same thing from private pilots. 

Heard last night they are thinking Bull Sharks for latest attack.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 6, 2010)

One of the coolest dives I can recall makig was off Pompano beach at about 85' depth  on a cluster of sunken boats and a tug with a pair of bulls patroling the dive site.   I kept thinking to myself how much it looked like a scene out of a National Geographic special, and then thinking no this is real life. <g>

I've encountered some white tip sharks in shallow reefs in Hawaii as well.  Normally humans are not prey for sharks.


----------



## pranas (Feb 6, 2010)

jtridle said:


> We're snowbirds living in southwest FL.  Within the last week they have been reporting on tv, and showing from the air, about 300 sharks swimming off the Atlantic coast but I'm not sure where exactly in Fl they were.   The video from the air of seeing that many sharks swimming in the water was amazing.  We scuba dive but don't think i would want to do scuba in that situation.  I'm not sure how far off shore they were.  They were reporting that they were bull, hammerhead and I believe they said lemon sharks.  I'll stick with doing scuba with the Caribbean reef sharks.  That I don't mind.



They gather off Singer Island and then head to Key West for mating.THey usually do not bother people. i have seen sharks in the Bahamas and Jamaica so they must be plentiful in the Caribbean.


----------



## STEVIE (Feb 7, 2010)

Is there a particular time of the year when the sharks come in closer to shore? Sue


----------



## shmuggee (Feb 10, 2010)

*Scuba Instructor*

Hi Folks,

Thought I would chime in here and help straighten out some myths being posted.

First of - you have a greater chance to die BOWLING, than you do, by shark attack.

My wife and I have made thousands of dives and never have we been bothered. We used to work a large shark dive operation in the Bahamas, where reef and nurse sharks were brought in with 30+ divers in the water...no problem. Even ran into a few curious bull sharks...never a problem.

Sharks get the worst rap of any creature out there. Mostly because people are out of their element in the water and sharks are in theirs. JAWS didn't do them any favours, either.

Sharks ARE NOT man hunters, and as a matter of fact we do not even taste good to them. Our blood does NOT start a feeding frenzy.

The reason that man gets bitten by sharks is that we get mistaken for prey, that is all. Go for a walk on the plains of the Serengetti and chances are a cheetah will try to run you down (or a pack of jackals/hyenas will start to nip at your heels). Float around the Everglades long enough and a Gator will get you. 

It ain't personal. 

I will be in Florida in about 10 days - and I'll be in the water.

(But I would really worry about the drivers on the A1A - talk about a deathtrap...):ignore:


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 10, 2010)

The problem with Bull Sharks is that they can be where you least expect them. They can travel far inland through fresh water rivers. They are responsible for most of our attacks in Florida. I used to surf in Cocoa Beach often but never saw any Sharks. Have seen them in Daytona Beach and New Smyrna Beach. Had an encounter at Daytona Beach when I was in my teens. I was out too far on a board. A cousin of mine is in the water everyday on the east coast of Fla. either surfing or diving around Ft. Laud and up and down the East coast of Fla. He's used to it and feels safe. My Wife likes the Gulf side because the water is usually clear. Many bites are in dark or turbulent water (east coast) When a Life Guard says "Get out of the Water!" Do it. I was a Life guard inland on the lakes and when we saw Gators we got swimmers out, or tried to. Sometimes we would have to go out and physically remove some swimmers.


----------

